# [gelöst] cupsd startet nicht

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte heute erstmals seit 5 Monaten wieder drucken.

```
Roadrunner cups # /etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * Starting cupsd ...

cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
```

 Habe dann festgestellt, das einige andere auch dieses Problem haben, aber keine Lösung gefunden. Der Port 631

ist in der Firewall freigegeben.

```
 

Roadrunner cups # cat error_log

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

W [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require @SYSTEM" on line 834.

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] <Policy default>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] </Limit>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] AuthType Basic

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Require user @SYSTEM

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] </Limit>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] <Limit All>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] </Limit>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] </Policy>

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 29 types, 37 filters...

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Loading NextJobId from job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Full reload complete.

E [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address.

X [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] No Listen or Port lines were found to allow access via localhost!

Roadrunner cups # /etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

```
 Roadrunner olaf # cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf | grep -v \#

ServerName Roadrunner

ServerAdmin root@Roadrunner

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

DefaultCharset utf-8

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

LogLevel info

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

User lp

Group lp

Port Roadrunner:631

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>
```

```
Roadrunner olaf # cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 Roadrunner

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

######10.10.10.1        pitr-int

######10.10.10.2        dustpuppy-int

######10.10.10.3        poseidon-int

######134.68.220.30     toucan

192.168.0.1 Roadrunner

192.168.1.1 Roadrunner
```

```
Roadrunner olaf # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="Roadrunner"
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Apr 14, 2007 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ConiKost

Hier haste den Fehler  :Wink: 

```
E [12/Apr/2007:18:22:13 +0200] Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address. 

```

Irgendein anderes Programm belegt schon Port 631 ...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ein Portscan hat gezeigt, das IPP port 631 benutzt. Aber ich habe bei ps uafx nichts mit ipp entdeckt. Gibt auch keine dearartige Anwendung. Vielleicht hat es etwas mit dns zu tun? Kann das mit der Verwendung von kde zu tun haben?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Apr 12, 2007 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

IPP ist das Internet Printing Protocol. Das kommt für gewöhnlich mit Cups mit. Vielleicht hängt irgenein Job/Dienst noch von Cups. Was sagt denn ein

```

netstat -tupan

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Roadrunner olaf # netstat -tupan | grep 631

Roadrunner olaf #

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

im Italienischen Subforum hat einer folgendes geschrieben:

```

fuser -uvn tcp 631 

```

Vielleicht hilft uns das weiter.

Desweiteren hat dort der User vergessen, das Loopback im Kernel zu aktivieren und net.lo zu starten  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Ich hab da vielleicht was in deiner cupsd.conf entdeckt. Ich glaube das sollte:

```

Listen Roadrunner:631

```

heißen und nicht

```

Port Roadrunner:631

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat beides nichts gebracht.

----------

## bbgermany

Dann editier mal bitte noch deine /etc/hosts:

```

127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain roadrunner

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat nichts gebracht. Habe auch mal /etc/conf.d/hostname auf localhost gesetzt und auch /etc/hosts und alles in cupsd.conf mit Roadrunner auskommentiert.

----------

## Beforegod

```

Listen localhost

Port 631

```

Probier das mal.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hier mal meine cupsd.conf zum Vergleich. Vielleicht hilft sie dir weiter:

```

LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat nichts gebracht. Habe beim 2ten Versuch auch localhost durch Roadrunner ersetzt. Ich habe jetzt die /etc/cups gelöscht, cups neu installiert und in der cupsd.conf alle localhost durch Roadrunner ersetzt. Konnte dann im KDE Kontrollzentrum als root den Drucker einrichten und eine Testseite drucken. Habe dort meinen Namen als berechtigten User hinzugefügt. Im Kontrollzentrum als user war der Drucker nicht enthalten. ich wollte den gerade auch noch als user einrichten, aber da hängt sich nach der Passworteingabe das Kontrollzemtrum auf. Muß ich mal abklären.

MfG

----------

